# Weekend snowboard 153 road trip



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have the 155 Adventure Island (RC) and it is so playful. Great for pressing, buttering and all mountain fun. I also have the 157 Chutes and Towers (C) and this board hauls, all over the mountain, great for jumps and halfpipe. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

Like a total noob, I bought mine (Adventure Island, 155cm, normal camber) out of a whim in December for $150 without knowing anything about the board or the company. Despite having reservations, I'm glad to know that you guys are having fun on it. 

Now, this might have to go to a different thread (I promise to do a search), but do you guys know if there's already a bevel on it? I've been feeling very comfortable going fast on blues and once in a while, I'll still catch a nasty edge. Because of this, I'm entertaining the idea of beveling it like 1 degree or something to make the board more forgiving. 

Thanks!


----------

